# T/C Venture Predator



## D_Sandrock (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey all, just won a tc venture predator in .223, at our local Ducks Unlimited Banquet. And I'm looking for some advice on a good, reasonable priced scope to put on it. I've considered the T/C Predator 3-12x40, but just wanted to look for some advice from ya'll.

Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum D_Sandrock

The T/C is a decent scope, what is your price range ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum D_Sandrock, congrats on your winnings. youngdon will give you excellent advice............


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site, there is loads of info in the forum's, with a little browsing around I'm sure you'll find lots of advice. Congrats. on the win - I know that feeling.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

:welcome2: & congrats....Need more info as to scope preference.. Budget, day/night hunting, etc.


----------



## Addicted (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the Nikon Coyote Special on my T/C Venture and very pleased with it.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a Redfield ( Leopold )4 x 12 and I'm very impressed with it, for just a shade over $200 it's a fantastic scope. LEOPOLD PARTS FIT RIGHT ON like sun shade covers ext... You wait till you shoot your T/C you will be surprised at how accurate it is. If you reload you can expect 1/2 inch groups.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I had issues with the factory TC scope, so I mounted a Vortex Diamondback. With the VIP warranty (Unconditional for a Lifetime), I couldn't come up with anything that matched a warranty like that. Including Swarovski! And the optics are great.


----------

